# Can't Turn on Real Time Protection on Windows Firewall



## JuliusKang (Jan 7, 2019)

It just cant turn back on for some reason. It's grayed out. I do have a premium trial of malwarebytes. could that be why??


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you using Windows 10 ? Can you include a screen shot of the greyed out screen ?


----------

